# Insulation mod for Bradley Digital Smoker?



## beemrider (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi folks. I know that the weather is warming up but was wondering if any of you Bradley owners have tried to add some temporary additional insulation around your smoker?  I was thinking of some kind of insulation wrap or insulated cabinet.  Still haven't designed something yet but would be interested in what others may have done before I get started.  Thanks


----------



## wjordan52 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm not that familiar with your smoker, but I have used a product called Reflectix on my former electric home made rig. You can see it on the Lowe's and Home Depot web sites, but not sure what equivilent stores you have up there.

Currently I'm building a UDS and plan to use a welder's blanket to help insulate it. Good luck w/ your search!


----------

